# 
.              ,       .       119.     ?       ?    .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> .              ,       .       119.     ?       ?    .

  ...  ,           ,    .  ,       ... -   .   :   "",   KS-   ...    ...,     ""     KS  ,   - ...

----------

